
AB5 IR35 Killing freelancer market - pyxisedge
https://ownerscaler.com
======
pyxisedge
Governments don't like freelancers, they like businesses. Let's give them a
Corporation instead.

IR35 has killed the IT freelancer market in the UK and AB5 may be about to do
that in the USA. The problem is genuine entrepreneurs and business owners, who
rely on freelance work, are affected by the legislation and it removes their
ability to innovate and grow.

But freelance and project work isn't going away. Businesses can't employ full-
time staff for part-time work. The best freelancers won't become employees,
they have too much aspiration. So, after YC SUS 2020, I launched
[https://ownerscaler.com](https://ownerscaler.com), a community of
freelancers, where the highly skilled and smartest collaborate, learn and
create an offshore corporation, which benefits from the economy of scale, to
grow further assets.

The first asset is [https://fixedterm.work](https://fixedterm.work), a FREE
service for businesses who need to fulfil flexible and project work. Using
lightweight Statement of Works (SoWs), not employment contracts, we mitigating
AB5/IR35 risk. We also help freelancers collaborate, create larger supplier
companies and adhere to legislation. Proper tax is paid, freelancers become
SMEs, access higher value contracts, employ their own staff, pay more tax and
help kickstart the economy.

Who loses? The recruitment industry does. They've been taking a slice out of
freelancer daily rates for too long, for little benefit. We're taking some of
the $200bln annual employment market back and passing it on as savings to
businesses who fulfil their project work using our SMEs and lightweight SoWs.

By working together we can fix AB5/IR35 for genuine businesses and get the
benefits of scale, own offshore assets and mitigate geo-political risk. All
freelancers are invited, but it is invite only, so we build a trust network.
I'd love to hook up with a business development co-founder in the USA too.
What do you think? Is it time we removed recruitment agencies from (B2B)
transactions and mitigated AB5/IR35 ourselves?

